# I love BTBM



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Guys if you did not know I love this its just so so good imagine 901 but slightly better:thumb:I love the smell also just ordered some SN shampoo but I will always have a bottle of BTBM:lol: It has to be the finest shampoo I have tried I dont think I will have to try anymore...........


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

In what ways is it better then the 901 ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Better Dilution ratio/cleans better I think/feels better all my own opinion


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

You DONT THINK YOU WILL HAVE TO TRY ANYMORE!!!:doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> You DONT THINK YOU WILL HAVE TO TRY ANYMORE!!!:doublesho


I am just kidding myself:lol:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Say ross your not very up todate with your cell phone :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

So do you prefer it to SN?:car:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

I prefer it to supernatural tbh. 
BTBM and optimum car wash are my favourites.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

BTBM is my favourite also, still need to try SN though


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i am thinking of giving this a try, as DG 901 is my fav shampoo, i like the way after it leaves a nice glossy finish which i didnt find with other shampoos i used in the past

so with dodo shampoo does it add/leave anything behind to enhance the gloss or is it a strightfoward shampoo?

reason why i ask is sometime im pushed for time and only have time to wash and dry the car and 901 is a fantastic product in that respect because it leaves a nice glossy finish behind.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I need some new shampoo so im thinking about getting some of this. However you get more 901 for cheaper im just trying to weigh up which would be best....i may have to just buy both


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think it's 'better' than the SN shampoo - feels nicer to use, more 'suds', seems to rinse a bit cleaner.

I think DG901 leaves a better finish than BTBM, but it also leaves something behind, which BTBM doesn't. BTBM also rinses cleaner and seems to sheet better, which is most evident on glass.

BTBM is defo a great shampoo. SN is impressive, but after using it a fair bit more over the past few days, I think I'll stick to BTBM, even if it's a bit more expensive (cost per wash).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm I have found SN to be as good as BTBM I have some SN and 901 coming from Matt there my Main use shampoos.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How much are you using though Ross?

4 squirts in my 13L bucket isn't as amazing as I'd hoped - I think first time I used it it was about 8 and that was superb...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> How much are you using though Ross?
> 
> 4 squirts in my 13L bucket isn't as amazing as I'd hoped - I think first time I used it it was about 8 and that was superb...


I use 7ml of SN in my 10 liter bucket and its the same as BTBM maybe even a little more sudsy.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chris l said:


> I need some new shampoo so im thinking about getting some of this. However you get more 901 for cheaper im just trying to weigh up which would be best....i may have to just buy both


How mush 901 are you using per wash?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you tried the Zym0l Auto Wash from Halfords Ross?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Have you tried the Zym0l Auto Wash from Halfords Ross?


Nope no Halfords up here


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> How mush 901 are you using per wash?


iv not bought any of them as yet. Just been looking at the quantity you get in the bottle. 
Would you use more 901 per wash or BTBM?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

For my 10 liter bucket I use two capfuls of 901 but I dont know how much ML that is must be around 20ml and BTBM I use 14ml


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

If it leaves a better finish than 901 then i will have to try some.

How long would a 250ml bottle last Shampoo King Ross?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> If it leaves a better finish than 901 then i will have to try some.
> 
> How long would a 250ml bottle last Shampoo King Ross?


Some simple maths I work out I can get 18 washes out of a 250ml bottle may sound expensive but its worth it believe me


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

5 suirts i got this and did a very good job supernatural
View attachment 9072


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lovely:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Some simple maths I work out I can get 18 washes out of a 250ml bottle may sound expensive but its worth it believe me


That sounds good mate, cheers. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

901 is up there with BTBM but BTBM just feels like a quality product if that makes scene.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

BTBM gives you that extra gloss on well maintained paint, that you don't get as much of from DG #901, doesn't it?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't believe this thing about shampoos leaving a good shine that the LSP's job IMO.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if you try supernatural with warm water and dont let it foam it looks like oil so it shows its lubricant.im impressed with it saves me useing tfr for my van.and the amount of washes i will get makes it pretty cheap which i was a little bit sceptic to start with.ive yet to try it on a car though yet


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like the SN shampoo too.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zaino Z7?...admitabbly i did use 901 today...used z7 on mine 901 when really dirty for example my dads which looked like it had been driven through a field...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a sample of Z7 coming


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well get on with it shampoo king ga slacking....joke...tis good stuff but tbh ive never tried BTBM....still liking my Z7

does that mean youve tried nearly all of them then?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> well get on with it shampoo king ga slacking....joke...tis good stuff but tbh ive never tried BTBM....still liking my Z7
> 
> does that mean youve tried nearly all of them then?


Just about only a few I have not tried:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking to try the Wolfgang one/Ultima one emmm lol oh yeah the Finish kare ones.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh dear god it never stops...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> oh dear god it never stops...


Thats the only ones I have not used yet And that Tropi care one


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Call me naive but I really cant see what could leave a better finish than Duragloss 901! By that I mean, it can leave a paint surface that was last waxed 6 months or so ago look freshly waxed, in my opinion/experience. Will be giving the optimum a go soon though, and I did think Sour Power was also decent but expensive for what it is


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

As a lot of you know i use all Autosmart products due to having connections through work but that doesnt mean im not interested in trying other products as well. 

Well i tried BTBM the other week after hearing all the hype and found it a very good all round product. Really nice in use,just the right amount of suds and left a nice streak free finish etc.

Used it again yesterday,once again nice in use etc. then i came to apply a layer of wax. What i found was the applicator seemed to drag more. It was almost as if the surface was squeeky clean. I found it harder to spread the wax if that makes sense,the applicator didnt seem to want to go over the paint smoothly. Ive never had this problem before it was like the btbm had dried the surface out. I used 10 ml in 8 lts of water.

Anybody else noticed this?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I don't believe this thing about shampoos leaving a good shine that the LSP's job IMO.


maybe, maybe not. I have the same LSP (Blackfire Wet Diamond topped with Midnight Sun) on wife's E46 325Ci. Anyway, after a wash with just Shampoo Plus that car looks kinda nice, kinda...When I washed it with Majestic Solutions Ultra Gloss (think DJ BTBM on steroids), that paintwork looks superglossy. Even my wife noticed that, and was amazed. It something has to do with polymers, I guess...
you probably gonna need to try that shampoo yourself to believe it.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The Doctor said:


> As a lot of you know i use all Autosmart products due to having connections through work but that doesnt mean im not interested in trying other products as well.
> 
> Well i tried BTBM the other week after hearing all the hype and found it a very good all round product. Really nice in use,just the right amount of suds and left a nice streak free finish etc.
> 
> ...


Megs Gold Class always used to give me a strange feel to the paint after use. I noticed a little bit the same with the BTBM.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Rich said:


> Megs Gold Class always used to give me a strange feel to the paint after use. I noticed a little bit the same with the BTBM.


Glad im not the only one. Its hard to describe the feeling, The only thing i can think of to best decribe it is like trying to move two pieces of rubber against each other if that makes sense. Its like a grabby feeling under the applicator. I have a touch of Megs Gold Class (the only Megs Shampoo i actually like) so will try that next time see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

It can only be described as a grabby, sticky type feeling on the applicator.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

I've tried but I can't work out what BTBM stands for !


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Born to be mild!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Have u tried fairy liquid yet ross?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

BTBM rinses clean, or as clean as shampoos can, without leaving untold residue behind. I believe Megs Gold Class has 'gloss enhancers' in and is designed to leave a residue. Unlike mamy shampoos, BTBM cleans extremely effectively and this may leave a surface feeling 'squeaky clean'. Any grabbiness is probably whatever LSP is underneath or because a pre-wax cleanser has not been used beneath the wax and the bare (but clean) paint.


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> BTBM rinses clean, or as clean as shampoos can, without leaving untold residue behind. I believe Megs Gold Class has 'gloss enhancers' in and is designed to leave a residue. Unlike mamy shampoos, BTBM cleans extremely effectively and this may leave a surface feeling 'squeaky clean'. Any grabbiness is probably whatever LSP is underneath or because a pre-wax cleanser has not been used beneath the wax and the bare (but clean) paint.


So BTBM does not add anything i.e. no "gloss enhancers" or "optical brighteners" so the washed car appearance is only as good as any previous prep - no "protection" or "repelling" properties in the product?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> As a lot of you know i use all Autosmart products due to having connections through work but that doesnt mean im not interested in trying other products as well.
> 
> Well i tried BTBM the other week after hearing all the hype and found it a very good all round product. Really nice in use,just the right amount of suds and left a nice streak free finish etc.
> 
> ...


gotta say i think autosmart goods are brilliant and so of dodo but i see people on about shampoos of dodo arent shampoos meant to do this thats why it says shampoo rather than wash&wax.its like washing my hair ill put shampoo on to get rid of dirt.conditioner on to make it glossy is this the same principle.or am i just dumb


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> BTBM rinses clean, or as clean as shampoos can, without leaving untold residue behind. I believe Megs Gold Class has 'gloss enhancers' in and is designed to leave a residue. Unlike mamy shampoos, BTBM cleans extremely effectively and this may leave a surface feeling 'squeaky clean'. Any grabbiness is probably whatever LSP is underneath or because a pre-wax cleanser has not been used beneath the wax and the bare (but clean) paint.


Thanks for that. Not having a go at BTBM in any way i just found it strange as ive never noticed it before until id used BTBM. Ive deffo still got wax on there,must just be that the BTBM maybe removes any oils from previous wax leaving a perfectly clean layer of wax behind.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> gotta say i think autosmart goods are brilliant and so of dodo but i see people on about shampoos of dodo arent shampoos meant to do this thats why it says shampoo rather than wash&wax.its like washing my hair ill put shampoo on to get rid of dirt.conditioner on to make it glossy is this the same principle.or am i just dumb


Well i usually use Autowash as its Ph Neutral and contains a small amount of Carnauba so doesnt load the paint with nasty synthetic glossing agents like alot of todays wash products. As i said at first i also like trying other products as well and BTBM seemed to get lots of good reviews and doesnt contain glossing agents.

I wasnt really asking about gloss left behind by BTBM. I just seemed to get this problem of my wax applicator dragging when applying wax after using BTBM.

As for the shampoo/conditioner question. I think that depends if you have a wax or sealant on the car. I find most shampoos with glossing agents (not Carnauba) leave a blingy horrible cheap look behind. Maybe ok if you have a sealant on the car? I much prefer to use either a straight shampoo or one with a touch of Carnauba in if im washing a car with Carnauba wax already on it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have not had any problems with BTBM


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have not had any problems with BTBM


The problem doesnt seem to be a common one as theres only 2 of us noticed it so far.

Do you use a QD when drying the car?

I would expect a QD to add something to the surface thus you probrably wouldnt get the grabbing applicator problem. It may even just be something to do with the wax i have on the car maybe not quite 100% compatable with BTBM? I had Victoria Concours on at the time but was applying a layer of BOS over the top.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I use Optimum Instant detailer I have SN wax on it ATM but I am going to have to strip that and get the application correct I applied a second coat too quickly.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Might explain why you didnt notice this grabbing effect then. I purporsely didnt apply a QD after using BTBM to see the true finish left after washing.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Well i usually use Autowash as its Ph Neutral and contains a small amount of Carnauba so doesnt load the paint with nasty synthetic glossing agents like alot of todays wash products. As i said at first i also like trying other products as well and BTBM seemed to get lots of good reviews and doesnt contain glossing agents.
> 
> I wasnt really asking about gloss left behind by BTBM. I just seemed to get this problem of my wax applicator dragging when applying wax after using BTBM.
> 
> As for the shampoo/conditioner question. I think that depends if you have a wax or sealant on the car. I find most shampoos with glossing agents (not Carnauba) leave a blingy horrible cheap look behind. Maybe ok if you have a sealant on the car? I much prefer to use either a straight shampoo or one with a touch of Carnauba in if im washing a car with Carnauba wax already on it.


suirt some aquawax of autosmart on looks great and help keep muck at bay:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

G220 said:


> Have u tried fairy liquid yet ross?


you missed this Ross....

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

cheeky g*t...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> you missed this Ross....
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> cheeky g*t...


I saw that  :lol:I did use Fairy liquid when I got my new car to remove the transport wax.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i would to...lol...

got a test drive booked tomoz as well G220 of the panda and no it aint pink its black....(before the cheeky g*t comes up with some smarta*se comment/pic)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

But is not for weekly washes:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dear god...your slacking...

Zaino Z7 used today to clean mine, used some 901 in the snow foam made it smell nicer...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> *dear god...your slacking...*
> 
> Zaino Z7 used today to clean mine, used some 901 in the snow foam made it smell nicer...


Oi Oi wash your mouth out............With BTBM preferably:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have no comeback to that...

EDIT:although i have began thinking...you still need to get on with the Z7....might just go buy a bottle of 901 for the side of ma desk...hmm thanks little john for a new addiction...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SportWag said:


> So BTBM does not add anything i.e. no "gloss enhancers" or "optical brighteners" so the washed car appearance is only as good as any previous prep - no "protection" or "repelling" properties in the product?


Sure, BTBM and SN are designed to clean only. Any shine left behind is 'underlying'. Many shampoos are swimming in silicones to effect a shine. The 'drying' action is actually buffing the silicones  It obviously gives the customer a cheap thrill as the car looks great, but there's little protection and the shine doesn't last. It can also inhibit cleaning and cause smearing during drying. You'd also have to keep the shampoos off the windscreen, in case of visibility problems later.

Gloss enhancers are either carnauba or silicone. Optical brighteners are a bit of a myth - they actually refer to ingredients that react to UV light and were used by washing powder companies to create 'whiter than white' clothes after a wash. It's why some white tee shirts really glow in night clubs. These brighteners work well on fabrics, but their addition to car shampoos would be slightly misguided and unlikely to have any effect at all. It seems that it may be used erroneously in car care product marketing, a bit like 'turbo' vacuum cleaners etc.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Thanks for that. Not having a go at BTBM in any way i just found it strange as ive never noticed it before until id used BTBM. Ive deffo still got wax on there,must just be that the BTBM maybe removes any oils from previous wax leaving a perfectly clean layer of wax behind.


No worries, was just trying to point out the facts behind the ingredients (or ours at least). BTBM is a world away from Gold Class in terms of formulation, so any similarities in performance would be purely coincidental. It's like that footnote at the end of a movie!

Sometimes these little observations are based on fact. I have been impressed with forum members linking ingredients through attributes of our products. I know when they are right and it is a great piece of observation. But there are so many variables, it is also easy to bark up the wrong tree. If BTBM is leaving a surface 'squeaky clean' it is probably because it is very clean, not because it has left a residue of something causing the squeakiness.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Dont know what BTBM is like but I rate the Sour Power and I have tried a fair few shampoos to compare it to


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> Dont know what BTBM is like but I rate the Sour Power and I have tried a fair few shampoos to compare it to


BTBM is better


----------



## 30301 (Mar 26, 2007)

Peeps, has the BTBM any UV protection as such?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

This thread is really interesting / amusing /confusing all at the same time ! :lol:

I'm ready to try a DODO shampoo but with 3 to choose from I just don't know........ I think I might just buy all three ! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BTBM is the sweet spot IMO - it's all I use on my own car now.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Prefer it to the Optimum now Russ ^ ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Optimum foams better, but it leaves something behind, which I don't want now - sure if I was using Opti Seal or OCW, but with Glasur I just want it clean, so BTBM wins.

Although the Z Auto Wash is nice.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I only use BTBM on my car now:thumb:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Ross did you ever tested victoria wax shampoo?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

tfonseca said:


> Ross did you ever tested victoria wax shampoo?


Not yet,but I am so happy with BTBM I don't feel any need too:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Well I've not been on the forums for a few months now, looked in the wash section expecting to see Rosswithaocd. and I couldn't see him!! Glad to see you've finally found one you can stick with, and it's made me make an order for some BTBM.

I was fairly happy with SN Shampoo, but thought the 901 was a lot better, I'll see how the BTBM goes.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I used BTBM for the first time today and all I can say is it is a lovely shampoo it'll be my main shampoo for the foreseeable future :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Well I've not been on the forums for a few months now, looked in the wash section expecting to see Rosswithaocd. and I couldn't see him!! Glad to see you've finally found one you can stick with, and it's made me make an order for some BTBM.
> 
> I was fairly happy with SN Shampoo, but thought the 901 was a lot better, I'll see how the BTBM goes.


I am still here just with a shorter name:lol:


----------

